# Why the F* can't i get a hold of you thread. Tell me what's yours..



## MacVirgin (Aug 14, 2006)

On that note i'm gonna start a why tf can't i get a hold of you treadh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








 .


So for me it's the freaking msf's i realy want and miss to complete my collection; Stereo Rose, So Ceylon, Gold Deposit.

How about you?. What items make you think 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Why can't i get a hold of you?


----------



## browneyedbaby (Aug 14, 2006)

Bunny pink l/s. I've been pretty lucky with everything else (So Ceylon, Petticoat, Pleasureflush, Parrot). I thought I'd got a Bunny Pink but it went missing in the post


----------



## a914butterfly (Aug 14, 2006)

i cant seem to get pleasureflush. Mac hasn't re-released it and im sure not going to pay over $100.00 to have it.


----------



## Indigowaters (Aug 14, 2006)

Sweetie cakes. I sent a response message to someone who said they had it for a good price but they haven’t gotten back to me. Arggh!


----------



## Juneplum (Aug 14, 2006)

mine is haze e/s 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i got ahold of one last month from very good seller, but it came shattered 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 so now i'm on the prowl for another


----------



## Lady_MAC (Aug 14, 2006)

Metal Rock that will be shipped to Canada, and at a reasonable price.


----------



## ledonatella (Aug 14, 2006)

New Vegas or So Ceylon and also any of the Snake Eyes stuff, I had them but sold them along time ago and now want to kick myself.


----------



## toby1 (Aug 14, 2006)

Pleasureflush


----------



## Glitziegal (Aug 14, 2006)

Just Pleasureflush, and See Thru Rose de Sheer really.  But I'm not prepared to pay silly prices for the MSF.

I got lucky with all my other real wants.  Thanks to


----------



## MacVirgin (Aug 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Glitziegal* 
_Just Pleasureflush, and See Thru Rose de Sheer really. But I'm not prepared to pay silly prices for the MSF.

I got lucky with all my other real wants. Thanks to 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
ohh but we can maybe do something about rose de sheer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




:tease:and help eachother out. Man, i freaking hope so 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Me too, i got pleasureflush for a good price. But that would be the first and last time i paid more than 45 for an msf pffffffff.


----------



## MacVirgin (Aug 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 
_mine is haze e/s 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i got ahold of one last month from very good seller, but it came shattered 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 so now i'm on the prowl for another 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
realy, you still see haze on ebay? wow! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  i'm afraid of ebay lol!


----------



## Wontpayretail23 (Aug 14, 2006)

I can't seem to get a BNIB Lucky Green e/s or a BNIB Maroon pigment (not a vial). 

//edit: please keep swap offers in the clearance bin


----------



## Juneplum (Aug 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MacVirgin* 
_realy, you still see haze on ebay? wow! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  i'm afraid of ebay lol!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

no i didn't get it from ebay.. it was from a super sweet member here.. someone i've done many transactions with..


----------



## MacVirgin (Aug 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 
_no i didn't get it from ebay.. it was from a super sweet member here.. someone i've done many transactions with.._

 
you lucky hotGUL!


----------



## mzcelaneous (Aug 14, 2006)

MSF's. Period. Although I fully understand why their limited edition, but I hate having to hunt for them. And I will not, repeat, will NOT purchase them for more than it's retail price.


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 14, 2006)

I really want a heatherette lipstick.  I don't really even care if it has been used or not as I just want to have it!  It is never on ebay or anywhere so I think I'll never get it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  But I keep searching!


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Aug 14, 2006)

for me, its more like WHY WONT MY MOM GIVE ME ENOUGH MONEY TO BUY EVERYTHING I WANT. haha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i wouldn't mind having parrot, but i'm not planning to go on a long search for it.


----------



## gummybug (Aug 14, 2006)

Moth Brown. I'm po so I can't afford the ebay prices.


----------



## Lolita (Aug 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gummybug* 
_Moth Brown. I'm po so I can't afford the ebay prices. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'm dying for moth brown too


----------



## csuthetaphi (Aug 14, 2006)

Mine was Coco Beach pigment....until  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  it came in the mail today!!






 **hugs Coco Beach tightly*


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Aug 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *csuthetaphi* 
_Mine was Coco Beach pigment....until  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  it came in the mail today!!






 **hugs Coco Beach tightly*
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 


ooh coco beach is pretty, i hope you enjoy it


----------



## plkitten13 (Aug 14, 2006)

pleasureflush, only because i want to know what the hype is all about. but i have 3 kitties and a guinea pig to support, so i can't afford to blow $150+ on it.

let's see, what else... relaxing eyeshadow, because i was broke when sundressing came out. that's about it, i think. =)


----------



## Ella_ (Aug 14, 2006)

New Vegas MSF. Apparently some stores here still have it, so I really need to call around and get it. 

Im looking for another parrot, or the jewel eyes palette with parrot, but I wont get it on ebay because I cant trust sellers not to jack up the postage to an extreem price. And I always get out bid because I cant afford anything over $50 USD 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I need another dainty cake and sex ray lip glass.


----------



## bellaetoile (Aug 14, 2006)

turquoise pigment. pleasureflush. heatherette lipstick.


----------



## Cool Kitten (Aug 14, 2006)

Pleasureflush, Lucky Green and Coco Beach.


----------



## Chloe2277 (Aug 15, 2006)

Beau quad and of course Pleasureflush lol!


----------



## neeshie (Aug 15, 2006)

turquoise pigment...thats all...


----------



## M.A.C*Attack (Aug 15, 2006)

delpic and haunting fluidlines(***BNIB***)...lol

LOVE....LOVEEEEEE.....LOVE them as a base!
but its hard to trust ebay  ,does anyone know of a trust worthy person on ebay or on here?


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Aug 15, 2006)

Pleasureflush,.. I won't pay crazy prices for it either and haven't gotten lucky yet,..


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 15, 2006)

Honestly I can't think of anything that I'm like....ARGH MUST HAVE RIGHT NOW!!! at the moment. 
Sure, stuff like pleasureflush or new vegas or something would be nice, but I'm not going to be too terribly upset if I never get one. :shrug:


----------



## Eemaan (Aug 15, 2006)

earthly delight eyeshadow *sniff*


----------



## MissMarley (Aug 15, 2006)

Stereo Rose, Hedwig and the Angry Inch l/g, and Heatherette l/s


----------



## AlliSwan (Aug 15, 2006)

The matte MSF in medium! I want to swap for it SO badly (money is tight now) and I have a decent amount of GOOD MAC and stuff, but nooooo nobody likes anything I have to offer (cries)! My counter STILL hasn't gotten their Avante Gold shipment grr...


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 15, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissMarley* 
_Stereo Rose, Hedwig and the Angry Inch l/g, and Heatherette l/s_

 
someone on here was selling it a bit back...Hedwig that is...


----------



## HotPinkHeels (Aug 16, 2006)

Stereo Rose msf *sigh*


----------



## addicted_2color (Aug 17, 2006)

moth brown, stereo rose, and the heat/element duo (i know its still avail, but i just want to swap for that one, lol)  *sigh*


----------



## noteventherain (Aug 19, 2006)

*I can't seem to get my hands on. . .*

New Vegas msf, Turquoise matte pigment, Crimzone lipstick, Heartfelt Pink lipglass, Sunset lipglass


----------



## MAC_Whore (Aug 19, 2006)

Ummm, have you seen my traincase?  Apparently the only thing I can't get ahold of is self-control!!!!


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 19, 2006)

I was wondering when you were going to post here


----------



## MacVirgin (Aug 19, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 
_Ummm, have you seen my traincase? Apparently the only thing I can't get ahold of is self-control!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 











 :tease:


----------



## BlahWah (Aug 19, 2006)

It's not that big an item, but the glitterliners, especially Glamourgold.  I think it was used in Days of Our Lives a while back and it looked so pretty... rekindled my hunt for glitterliners.


----------



## loveinexcess (Aug 20, 2006)

I want Parrot...even though I don't know if I would be "brave" enough to wear it! LOL

I have this little quad with moth brown, lucky green, guacamole and I'd really like to have Parrot in there.


----------



## calbear (Aug 20, 2006)

I really need a backup of Smooth Harmony Beauty Powder from Diana Ross.  I finally got it and I LOVE it and I know I'm gonna run out.

I wouldn't mind a Moxie lipstick.


----------



## MacVirgin (Aug 20, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *loveinexcess* 
_I want Parrot...even though I don't know if I would be "brave" enough to wear it! LOL

I have this little quad with moth brown, lucky green, guacamole and I'd really like to have Parrot in there. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 

:brow: I'm lucky to have to Parrots on their way to me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
Now all i need is that f..king Stereo Rose


----------



## loveinexcess (Aug 20, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MacVirgin* 
_:brow: I'm lucky to have to Parrots on their way to me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
Now all i need is that f..king Stereo Rose 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
:eek2:

I have stereo rose though!! muahahaha


----------



## MacVirgin (Aug 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *loveinexcess* 
_:eek2:

I have stereo rose though!! muahahaha_

 
:duel: :lolz:


----------



## toby1 (Sep 1, 2006)

*Congraulate Me*

I am the proud new Mommy of PLEASUREFLUSH









 :cartwheel: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :dancey: :woots: :woohoo:   

Can you tell I'm a little excited...I may stay locked in my house with it all weekend!!


----------



## ebonyannette (Sep 1, 2006)

I cant get a hold of Metal Rock MSF for under $50, I realy think people have lost their darn minds!
I cant even get a stinkin' sample of it!
and I love it when lighter than snow people say they use it for a "contour" Ok scrape off a teaspoon and keep it and send the rest to me!
Parrot would be nice but I am not paying $40 for it and I would love Guacamole again not paying up the you know what for it.


----------



## MacVirgin (Sep 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *toby1* 
_I am the proud new Mommy of PLEASUREFLUSH









 :cartwheel: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :dancey: :woots: :woohoo: 

Can you tell I'm a little excited...I may stay locked in my house with it all weekend!!_

 





 Congrats!!!! From where!!


----------



## MacVirgin (Sep 6, 2006)

OMFG!! yes yes yes!! had to let you gouys know i did a found Stereo Rose!!! and 2 Gold Deposit!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




......... thanks to some lovely and trustworthy specktratte's  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*off to play with her junk*
:bye:





Oh yea, and So Ceylon maybe on it's way to me now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






muawawawawawawawawa


----------



## Eemaan (Sep 6, 2006)

sorry macvirgin, my bad.

a gold deposit would be great from anyone *hint hint*


----------



## MacVirgin (Sep 6, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Philosopher* 
_sorry macvirgin, my bad.

a gold deposit would be great from anyone *hint hint*_


----------



## Bianca (Sep 6, 2006)

Parrot e/s


----------



## lolachick (Sep 6, 2006)

Goldbit, Lucky Green, Gem eye palette....

I've actually *had* most of the ones people are crazy to get--Pleasureflush, New Vegas, Gold Deposit, Metal Rock, So Ceylon, Jewel Palette, etc. and swapped them all.  Just didn't do it for me.   But that won't keep me from getting MORE!!


----------



## XoXo (Sep 7, 2006)

Parrot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, Pleasureflush and Heatherette lipstick-I cant find that anywhere!


----------

